# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Niskie ciśnienie i bóle w klatce piersiowej

## dejmien666

Witam!

Posiadam bardzo niskie (przynajmniej wg mnie) ciśnienie krwi, dzisiaj mam ważny egzamin a wynosi ono 91/60/61 (ciśnienie wys/nis i tętno). Prowadzę raczej zdrowy tryb życia mieszkam w małej miejscowości tuż obok mam las chodzę bardzo często na spacery (co drugi dzień) biegam czasem (np ostatni sezon codziennie).

Może bym się tym nie przejął tak gdyby nie bóle w klatce piersiowej są bardzo silne czasami, tracę wręcz oddech. Ostatnio boli mnie również lewe ramię. głownie w okolicach łokcia, niemalże czuję swój puls.

Mam 21 lat, jak ktoś będzie potrzebował więcej informacji w ustaleniu problemu proszę o pisanie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

